# Milling attachment adapter plate.



## kd0afk (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a milling attachment for my SB 9" lathe. Found out when I got it that it was for a 13" lathe. It weighs 40 lbs. In order to use it I will need to make an adapter plate.

I have a couple of questions. Will this thing be too much weight for my lathe, and, will aluminum be stout enough for this purpose? I plan on offsetting the two diameter on the plate so some of the weight is loser to the saddle.
Thanks guys


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 20, 2012)

Many years ago I mounted a milling attachment from an Atlas 12 inch lathe on my 9 inch SB.  Used it for about 5 years before I got a milling machine.  It was fairly well balanced with out having to offset any so I just kept things concentric.  It was a little lighter than yours.  

I think that it will will work for you for occasional light use.  It will probably work better than the 9 inch SB one because of the extra mass will will reduce vibration.

Gail in NM
W5MLY


----------



## kd0afk (Dec 20, 2012)

I have to make an adapter plate for it anyway and I think I can get nearly all of the mass centered over the saddle. Would aluminum be ok to use for the plate? A 5" x 6.75" would be perfect. A steel plate that size would cost me around $50 for the thing and shipping. But aluminum will cost me like $12. Sucks when you live in a town that doesn't have a metal yard. Of course there are 4 surf shops and two rite aids to serve less than 8000 people. But i digress.


----------



## kd0afk (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm almost tempted to make an aluminum foundry just so i can cast the dang thing.


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 20, 2012)

Aluninum should work fine if reasonably thick.
Gail in NM


----------



## kd0afk (Dec 20, 2012)

In order to allow it to clear when i pivot on the x axis it will need to be 1" thick. 
I think i will make an open flask, get a good charcoal fire going and just cast the thing.


----------

